# Sleep Apnea



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Wondering if any of you fibro people have been tested for sleep apnea and what the outcome was.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Rose. Check with Lefty over at IBSgroup or look her posting up on search. She is known as Sisyphus over on this board. I don't remember if it was on this board or that board-perhaps a little of both.


----------

